# Why Does Anyone Want to make LS Anyway?



## likesoap16 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi all!
I'm new to the forum and I know why I like to make LS, was just curious why others wanted to make it too. 
We all know it can be frustrating, limiting and downright irritating at times! LOL

But I still love it! It's such a good feeling when I finally get it just right! I tend to make all types of LS for all types of cleaning, hand soap, laundry soap, facial wash, dog shampoo and shower gels. 
I'd love to hear why you like to make LS! 
Lisa


----------



## maya (Jun 23, 2016)

I like doing it. I like everything about soap making. I like being creative and making LS gives me another outlet for that creativity.


----------



## ngian (Jun 24, 2016)

likesoap16 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> We all know it can be frustrating, limiting and downright irritating at times! LOL



I don't think that LS (glycerin method) is anything of these you mention. Can you explain it more? 

For me it's a easy and fast way of creating a very soluble type of soap (potassium) that can be used right after it passes the zap test (as a paste or diluted), compared to the sodium bar of soap.


----------



## likesoap16 (Jun 24, 2016)

You mean the types of soaps I make? Facial soap. laundry soap, etc? I'm not quite sure what your asking. Or if your referring to it being irritating, frustrating, at times. Just when I was first learning and it didn't always turn out the way I wanted it to! 

But yes I agree it brings our the creative side of me, it why I really enjoy it!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 24, 2016)

I think that ngian was referring to you saying that making liquid soap can be frustrating, limiting, and downright irritating. He was pointing out that the glycerine method is often none of those things while many people find the method that you follow to be very much as you describe


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 24, 2016)

I like making liquid soap for the same reasons that Maya and Ngian mentioned- for the enjoyable creative outlet it gives me, and also for the ease of being able to make a luxuriant-feeling liquid soap that's able to be bottled and used the same day I make it. It's a wonderful feeling to be able to make something from scratch that I've always had to buy commercially....and to have it turn out even better than the commercial brands I used to depend upon.

Like Ngian, I use the glycerin method and have never found it to be frustrating, limiting or irritating...........except perhaps at the beginning when I was still trying to figure out my dilution rates. That admittedly caused me a week or two frustration, for sure! LOL Once I was finally able to successfully dilute to the consistency that I liked best, though, things became smooth sailing.


IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Jun 24, 2016)

I started making liquid soap for the same reason I make bar soap- eczema.  I am allergic to commercial "soaps" to the point that I have to bring my own soap to wash my hands at work.  

I continue making _different_ liquid soap for the same reasons mentioned above- the creativity, the ability to use it the same day, the luxury of having wonderful creamy lather every time I wash my hands.  I also make 100% CO liquid soap for cleaning dishes, clothes, bathroom, etc.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 24, 2016)

I liked the idea of LS but in the end, I don't like using it. Either its too gentle and doesn't lather or it lathers and is way too drying. I just can't find a happy medium so I'm done with LS.
I do make a 100% coconut LS that I use as a stain remover for laundry, works great.


----------



## Arimara (Jun 24, 2016)

I've never been able to make a glycerin liquid soap. I just make liquid soap for laundry mostly. If I get around to buying PS-80, I will consider branching out and making coffee or beer liquid soap (coffee liquid soap is fantastic so why not try beer.)


----------



## sudzilla (Jun 24, 2016)

Im wanting to learn how to make soap without lye and make beautiful glycerin soap filled with pretties and honey milk and oatmeal bars for great face n body scrub. I want to make lovely gift baskets for holidays and special occasions. I myself BUY pretty soaps for my own home. Why not learn the joy of creating and giving? But i really dont wanna deal with measuring lye.is there hope for me? Plus as a senior on a strict budget i mustfind the most cost efficient way to do this.


----------



## Susie (Jun 25, 2016)

sudzilla said:


> Im wanting to learn how to make soap without lye and make beautiful glycerin soap filled with pretties and honey milk and oatmeal bars for great face n body scrub. I want to make lovely gift baskets for holidays and special occasions. I myself BUY pretty soaps for my own home. Why not learn the joy of creating and giving? But i really dont wanna deal with measuring lye.is there hope for me? Plus as a senior on a strict budget i mustfind the most cost efficient way to do this.



There is a great melt and pour forum just above the liquid and cream soap forum.  That is the place to go read on exactly what you want to do.


----------



## sudzilla (Jun 25, 2016)

Ur a blessing
Im sure for all these Soap maker extraordinaires what i want is silly. But im JUST starting learning and it seems easier than all those measurements and initials i dont know what they mean


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 25, 2016)

It's not silly at all - it's just, as has been said, you need lye to make soap. For those who don't want to use lye, they can buy bases and use those instead. 

That said, if you can cook and make a cup of tea safely, you can use lye to make soap!


----------



## sudzilla (Jun 25, 2016)

ReAlly? Ive been afraid of the lye


----------



## Susie (Jun 25, 2016)

Really!

Lye is no more dangerous than oven cleaner, toilet cleaner, or boiling water.  They all require you to use common sense, proper equipment, and proper behavior to not endanger yourself or anyone else.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 25, 2016)

I used to be afraid of using lye, too. It took me a year or so to get up enough courage before I made my fist batch of soap with lye........ and once I did, I promptly kicked myself for being such a fraidy-cat. LOL 

As long as you take the proper precautions like Susie said above^^I'm sure you'll probably wonder what took you so long to drop the fear, too. 


IrishLass


----------



## likesoap16 (Jun 26, 2016)

I enjoyed reading eveyone's responses! Lye does seem kind of risky at first, till you use it the first time! Just for the record, I no longer find making LS my way, the paste method, hard, actually it's super simple....can use the same day if I want. i guess I've got it down to a science. It was just a learning curve like everything else. There just isn't a lot of information available on making LS. Kind of have to figure it out for yourself. This forum is very informative. But still it's not like having someone sit down with you and show you and explain all the details. It's a lot of asking, digging and figuring it out. The books available are few, and kind of technical. But I now have my own system that works very well for me and always have a guaranteed outcome! From what I've seen the paste method seems to produce a much clearer soap. I really pride myself on achieving crystal clarity in my soaps.


----------



## sudzilla (Jun 26, 2016)

U are ALL right. And im a person who learns by SEEING something done once.i wish i knew someone who knows how to make soap.just show me.and I'd take it from there so im depending on this delightful forum to spoon feed me the best way to begin.Im a retired pastor and social worker and would love to make welcome baskets for my gals in domestic violence shelters. They most ALWAYS leave their homes with nothing and it would b a little something special.


----------



## HoppyBunny (Jul 3, 2016)

*For sudzilla*

There are many wonderful soap making videos on YouTube to get you started.  Soapqueen is a very thorough and reliable source and can walk anyone through anything.   Her videos among others helped me out when I got started!


----------



## Susie (Jul 3, 2016)

Also, Soaping 101.  Her recipes are not my favorites, but watching her is how I learned the steps to soapmaking.


----------



## sudzilla (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks soo much.ill check it out tonight


----------



## Arimara (Jul 4, 2016)

sudzilla said:


> Im wanting to learn how to make soap without lye and make beautiful glycerin soap filled with pretties and honey milk and oatmeal bars for great face n body scrub. I want to make lovely gift baskets for holidays and special occasions. I myself BUY pretty soaps for my own home. Why not learn the joy of creating and giving? But i really dont wanna deal with measuring lye.is there hope for me? Plus as a senior on a strict budget i mustfind the most cost efficient way to do this.



To be honest, M&P can run you just as much as, if not more than, CP soap making. The bases (the good ones) aren't cheap and you have to consider the costs of embeds, molds, M&P safe fragrances if you want them and the colorants you'd want to use that won't give you too many problems (If you have an eye for colors and how they work, you can get by with just the primary colors at least)

That's not to say you're better off not trying or anything but to start off with M&P soaps, you may want to do some reading here, research the methods of preparing the soaps and scour the interwebs for sites that offer you the best bang for your bucks. I would just like to see you well prepared for what you may find and to have you know that M&P is not necessarily the cheapest or easiest way to go (some people really put their foot into their M&P creations), but it does keep you from handling lye yourself.


----------



## Spice (Jul 5, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I've never been able to make a glycerin liquid soap. I just make liquid soap for laundry mostly. If I get around to buying PS-80, I will consider branching out and making coffee or beer liquid soap (coffee liquid soap is fantastic so why not try beer.)



What is PS-80 and what is it used for?


----------



## Spice (Jul 5, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> I like making liquid soap for the same reasons that Maya and Ngian mentioned- for the enjoyable creative outlet it gives me, and also for the ease of being able to make a luxuriant-feeling liquid soap that's able to be bottled and used the same day I make it. It's a wonderful feeling to be able to make something from scratch that I've always had to buy commercially....and to have it turn out even better than the commercial brands I used to depend upon.
> 
> Like Ngian, I use the glycerin method and have never found it to be frustrating, limiting or irritating...........except perhaps at the beginning when I was still trying to figure out my dilution rates. That admittedly caused me a week or two frustration, for sure! LOL Once I was finally able to successfully dilute to the consistency that I liked best, though, things became smooth sailing.
> 
> ...


I am trying to make LS, the recipe I have has different types of LS soap; Soy, Almond and hemp. Each has different amounts of water to use. Would you call that dilution?

This will be my first attempt at making LS. Once I get over the fear of change. I think I want to make LS because its a different vision. Its like changing channels, there is a whole new world in this type of soap making, in fact; many of the soap vendors at fairs, dont have LS, its all soap bars. I find that interesting.


----------



## Arimara (Jul 5, 2016)

Spice said:


> What is PS-80 and what is it used for?



From my understanding, polysorbate 80 is a solubizing agent that would allow you to effectively add oils, EOs and FOs to LS or other projects like a room spray or the such. I don't want to call it an emulsifier because the end product is not supposed to be an oil-in-water or water-in-oil type of product (like creams and lotions and conditioners). PS 80 only helps oils and the such mix into a product to s point.


----------



## Susie (Jul 6, 2016)

Spice said:


> I am trying to make LS, the recipe I have has different types of LS soap; Soy, Almond and hemp. Each has different amounts of water to use. Would you call that dilution?



It depends when the water is added as to whether it is batch water (mixed with KOH) or dilution water (added after you get a paste).  Like bar soap, the amount of water and "lye" depends on the oils used.

Also, like bar soap, be sure to run all recipes through a lye calculator for yourself before making.  Typos happen, and there are bad recipes out there.  

Also, like bar soap, you need lots of experimenting before even thinking of selling.  

I would strongly suggest that you try IrishLass' recipe over any other recipe.  It works perfectly, every single time, and it takes so little time that it is a much more instant gratification than those "cook the paste for hours" recipes.  There is also much less fooling around with excess lye then neutralization.  It comes out thick and lovely.


----------



## sudzilla (Jul 6, 2016)

For Susie: ok do not laugh. I bought a kit on sale at hobby lobby. It contains EVERYTHING i need to make my first 10 bars of m &p. Its a little lovely lavender set with flowers color and oil. And a mold of 4 different styles. Now im waiting for ALONE TIME to experiment.im like a kid with a magic kit.i cant wait to start practicing bcuz i want to learn this craft well.But $16. Was a small price to give me a practice kit learning how to melt my soap.use color etc.i will keep u up to date. Your info and everyones is very helpful.and down the road ill decide about LS.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 6, 2016)

Just keep in mind that hobby shop M&P is not a high quality product.  It may be a good start but I highly recommend ordering quality MP from a reputable source.  But it's a good starter.


----------



## Susie (Jul 6, 2016)

It will get you the experience of making MP soap.  But don't judge all MP bases on those.


----------



## Spice (Jul 6, 2016)

Susie said:


> It depends when the water is added as to whether it is batch water (mixed with KOH) or dilution water (added after you get a paste).  Like bar soap, the amount of water and "lye" depends on the oils used.
> 
> Also, like bar soap, be sure to run all recipes through a lye calculator for yourself before making.  Typos happen, and there are bad recipes out there.
> 
> ...


Thanks Susie, I was reading IrishLass' recipe. I will definitely be giving it a try. I agree, I need to experiment first. I need to try different methods and see which one works for me. 
The question I had about the water was mostly after paste. How does one judge the amount of water needed to turn the paste into LS? With all the different oils that we use, what's the tip on the amount of water to a particular oil. For example Hemp vs Soy, or OO vs Coconut?


----------



## Susie (Jul 6, 2016)

Without looking at the recipes, it will be difficult to even speculate.  You see, even with known recipes, stuff changes.  I have had a particular recipe take a certain amount of water to dilute this week, and last week it took a different amount.  One of the reasons I love IrishLass' recipe is that I KNOW how much dilution water to use.  Every time.  It is the only recipe I have used that I could count on exactly how much dilution water. 

My rule of thumb used to be to start with equal parts paste to water, then add from there.  Now I would say start with 1 part paste to 0.5 parts water, and add from there.  You add very slowly.  Small amounts (no more than 1/10 the original paste weight at the time, and decrease the amount each addition) with lots of stirring and at least half an hour between.


----------



## Spice (Jul 7, 2016)

Susie said:


> Without looking at the recipes, it will be difficult to even speculate.  You see, even with known recipes, stuff changes.  I have had a particular recipe take a certain amount of water to dilute this week, and last week it took a different amount.  One of the reasons I love IrishLass' recipe is that I KNOW how much dilution water to use.  Every time.  It is the only recipe I have used that I could count on exactly how much dilution water.
> 
> My rule of thumb used to be to start with equal parts paste to water, then add from there.  Now I would say start with 1 part paste to 0.5 parts water, and add from there.  You add very slowly.  Small amounts (no more than 1/10 the original paste weight at the time, and decrease the amount each addition) with lots of stirring and at least half an hour between.


I was reading this post and just realized that the recipe that I have instruct to just dump x amount of dilution water. BAM! I think if I did that I would have a disaster.
So here's my reason for making LS, I hope to be able to make foam soap. Has anyone tried this?:think:


----------



## Susie (Jul 7, 2016)

If you are referring to liquid soap that you pour into a foamer bottle to make it foamy, that is exactly what I use lots of my liquid soap for.  Matter of fact, I am taking 2 gallons of it to my son with 2 foamer bottles, and 1 gallon to my sister-in-law who has foamer bottles already.


----------



## Spice (Jul 8, 2016)

Susie said:


> If you are referring to liquid soap that you pour into a foamer bottle to make it foamy, that is exactly what I use lots of my liquid soap for.  Matter of fact, I am taking 2 gallons of it to my son with 2 foamer bottles, and 1 gallon to my sister-in-law who has foamer bottles already.


Yes that is exactly, what I want to do too! So it can work; I love the foamy soap. Thanks for letting me know. Cant wait to get started. I've made this same statement 3 times now.....this time I mean it.


----------



## JuneP (Jul 8, 2016)

I've never made LS soap but will try it in the future since my daughter told me that my son-in-law will only use liquid soap. Right now I'm just wishing I could stand long enough and find the time to make another CP soap (not that I'm out of soap or anything)! LOL


----------



## Susie (Jul 8, 2016)

JuneP said:


> I've never made LS soap but will try it in the future since my daughter told me that my son-in-law will only use liquid soap. Right now I'm just wishing I could stand long enough and find the time to make another CP soap (not that I'm out of soap or anything)! LOL



If you can stand long enough to make CP soap, you can make IrishLass' LGS.  Truly.  It takes me less time to get the paste made than to get CP bars made and poured.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jul 9, 2016)

IrishLass LGS saved my hands, but literally.
I've tried all shop bought liquid soaps and they all gave me terrible rash, cracked skin, etc.... esentially some sort of eczema.
I saw thread with the recipe and gave it a go. My hands are the only reason I'm still making it.
I use it in the foamer bottles and it works perfectly.
It needs to be diluted quite a bit to work nicely, so 500gr batch lasts for ages.


----------



## Susie (Jul 9, 2016)

I make a 2 lb of oils size batch that yields 3 L (roughly) of diluted soap.  I add enough water to make that a gallon.  I then dilute that 1:1 to go into the foamer.  That seems to be the perfect dilution to prevent soap boogers on my foamers.

And yes, making my own liquid soap saved the skin on my hands.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 9, 2016)

fuzz-juzz said:


> IrishLass LGS saved my hands, but literally.
> I've tried all shop bought liquid soaps and they all gave me terrible rash, cracked skin, etc.... esentially some sort of eczema.
> I saw thread with the recipe and gave it a go. My hands are the only reason I'm still making it.
> I use it in the foamer bottles and it works perfectly.
> It needs to be diluted quite a bit to work nicely, so 500gr batch lasts for ages.


 
That's wonderful to hear! My sister-in-law is the same way- she loves my cocoa/shea GLS formula so much and has told me it is the only liquid soap she's ever used that doesn't give her dry/cracked hands or rashes.


IrishLass


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 9, 2016)

I used to wonder why people bother with liquid soap too! But after someone gave me 2 huge Costco bottles of oo (I don't like oo in cp soap), I tried Irish Lass's recipe and Susie's easy method and now I'm hooked on the clear golden color, thick texture, and gentle scent of olive oil! 

It's a rich, luscious recipe, gentle, easy to rinse. I am enormously grateful to IL and Susie for their generosity in sharing their recipe and technique, not to mention the amount of time, trial and error they went through!

Btw, I'm lazier than Susie and found an even lazier way to handle the last bit of dilution. After bottling, I found the soap still thickened up for a day or two into gel. I simply added water to the bottle, shook, let it set for a few hours and done. I also added lemon and lemon myrtle eo the same way, except stirred it well with a chopstick. It clouded up, but cleared up on its own.


----------



## Spice (Jul 12, 2016)

Susie said:


> I make a 2 lb of oils size batch that yields 3 L (roughly) of diluted soap.  I add enough water to make that a gallon.  I then dilute that 1:1 to go into the foamer.  That seems to be the perfect dilution to prevent soap boogers on my foamers.
> 
> And yes, making my own liquid soap saved the skin on my hands.


My math is bad, so when you say 1:1, that means, for example, 1g to 1g...right?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 13, 2016)

She does indeed. (Not Susie, I don't know how to cook southern dishes [emoji20])


----------



## Susie (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes, 1 cup soap to 1 cup water.  However, I am dilution testing a batch now to give to my kids, and this batch seems to want 1.5:1 ratio.  Don't ask me why the same exact recipe requires different dilution rates on subsequent batches, I don't know.  I just know that I need to tell them exactly how much water to dilute with, or they are going to have issues with the foamer bottles.


----------



## biarine (Sep 19, 2016)

I done a lot of crafting from crochet, origami to baking and soap making. I love to see what I did and I am proud that I able to do these things. I think in my own opinion LS is more interesting than soap bar for what reason I don't know.


----------

